# Washer/ Dryer Combo



## Mbrwr (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello... I was just wondering if I can have a Washer/Dryer combo in my 312BH. My dealer said NO WAY! but I'm still a little hopeful. I don't need it to be hidden on a cabinet or anything like that, is there some kind of washer/dryer that does not require the usual water hook ups we have in a house and that can be attached to a faucet or hose instead? Please say YES!!!!


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Trying to think where you would put it ? I have a 312 and when the slides are in, I can barely squeeze past them.....
The only place I think that may work, involves removing the pantry in between the two slides...


----------



## Mbrwr (Nov 12, 2011)

I really haven't thought about where to put it yet I was just wondering if there is such a washer that can be hooked up to a faucet or hose.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

When I was single and living in a really small apartment, I had a small tabletop washer that hooked up to the kitchen sink. As I recall it was extremely time consuming, and still had to line dry the clothes afterward. Not sure if thats any help.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

It may be that the hassle of trying to shoe-horn a washer/dryer into your TT is so great that a trip to the local laundromat is a better solution. You need to look at the expense of modding the TT to accept the unit, as well as the cost of the unit out of the box. The installation may be a big nusiance--gotta fasten it down and plumb it even if with a hose, gotta wire it up, etc.

A trip once a week to the local laundromat might be a better idea.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

If you were to live in the camper full time so would use the washer all the time, it might be worthwhile trying to install a small unit. they do make a combine unit that washes and drys in the same unit (not a stacked unit, a single tub). It cost around $1000. I was having to go to the laundromat every week and it was costing me around $15, so you could pay for the unit after washing 75 times. As far as hooking it up, you need 110 for most of the units but still would cause problems with just a 30A service. Water wouldn't be much of a problem and could be hooked up with a hose if needed. I would think though that it would be more problems than it's worth to try to set this up in a TT that is not designed for it. Just my opinion.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Try to PM Brits on tour.

Dave has one installed in their 301BQ.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

I've heard that RV washers/dryers & the combo units don't hold very much at all and their cycle times are a bit long. I can't speak from experience, only what I've heard from a few friends that have them. I'm just suggesting to check it out first so you're not disappointed in the performance of the unit. I tend to agree with previous posts that if your RV didn't come with w/d hookups and you don't plan to keep it until it dies/rots/whatever, you may be better off to use the laundry room at the campgrounds.

Brent


----------

